# Please, make it last



## Oceanboy

Hello friends,

I m trying to translate the following:::

Tom: this is our last bottle of wine 
Mary: yes, please make it last !

My try:  

Tom: das ist unsere Weinflasche
Mary: ja, bitte ???

Thank you so mucho for your help


----------



## Frieder

... sei sparsam damit.
... lass sie uns langsam genießen.
... lass sie uns auskosten.
... lass sie uns bewahren.

I can't think of a linear translation of "to make something last".


----------



## anahiseri

Das ist unsere letzte *Flasche Wein*
Ja, bitte sieh zu, dass sie nicht schnell alle ist

it's rather colloquial, it's the only expression that comes to my mind right now.


----------



## Kurtchen

A few more, on a scale from subtle to blunt:

_... die soll/muß noch etwas reichen.
... teil sie (dir) gut ein.
... sauf nich alles auf einmal. _

Feel free to combine them


----------



## Frieder

Kurtchen said:


> ... sauf nich alles auf einmal.


----------



## elroy

Kurtchen said:


> _... die soll/muß noch etwas reichen._


 Would "lass sie noch etwas reichen" work?  That would be pretty close to the English original.


----------



## Frieder

Afraid not.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Would "lass sie noch etwas reichen" work?


No, that wouldn't work.
Allenfalls 
"lass sie noch etwas dauern"


----------



## Frieder

JClaudeK said:


> "lass sie noch etwas dauern"


Kann einen Flasche _dauern_?


----------



## elroy

Wow.  "Die soll reichen" works but "Lass sie reichen" doesn't! 

This is the kind of the thing you would _never_ know as a non-native speaker!


----------



## Frieder

If you have to use _reichen_, try: „Die muss jetzt aber für den Rest des Abends reichen.”

reichen lassen 
reichen müssen


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> Kann einen Flasche _dauern_?


Wie gesagt: _Allenfalls: "lass sie noch etwas dauern"
_
Ganz unmöglich scheint mir das allerdings nicht:


> dauern
> ⟨etw. dauert (= etw. bleibt in seinem Zustand bestehen, geht weiter)⟩


Aber vielleicht lasse ich mich vom Französischen beeinflussen? > "Fais durer cette bouteille !"


----------



## Oceanboy

Hello friends,

Thank you so mucho for your help !

Would it be possible to just say::

Mache es reichen ???

And is there anything i can use like the English " please, make it last " with everything else and not just " wine " ?


----------



## elroy

Mache es reichen 

This is ungrammatical in German.


----------



## Oceanboy

Thank you elroy, what do you suggest then?


----------



## Frieder

You simply cannot translate "to make something last" literally. You'll have to find a different way to express it depending on context. You can find some good examples here.


----------



## Hutschi

Wie wäre es mit "lass es andauern ..." ?
("Es" ist recht allgemein.)

Welche Stilebene soll es sein? Soweit ich sehe, leicht gehobener Stil.
In Englisch scheint es mehrdeutig zu sein.
Möge die Flasche lange reichen.
Möge der Augenblick verweilen.

In Deutsch fällt mir nichts ein, was beide Aspekte explizit deckst.

In "make it last", I think - it is the situation. 
What do you think, is "it" just the bottle or the situation including bottle, partner, mood?


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> What do you think, is "it" just the bottle or the situation including bottle, partner, mood?


 The bottle.


----------



## Hutschi

Thank you, elroy. So my proposal does not fit.

Frieder's answers in #2 seem to fit in style and content.
Contrary: "Sauf nicht alles auf einmal" does fit in content but not in style.

I like most: _Lass sie uns auskosten/genießen._


----------



## anahiseri

Hutschi said:


> I like most: _Lass sie uns auskosten/genießen._



That sounds nice but is not the same meaning as the English sentence


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Frieder's answers in #2 seem to fit in style and content.


Except the last one, IMO: 


Frieder said:


> ... lass sie uns bewahren.


finde ich unpassend. Das heißt doch so viel wie "Die (Flasche) brechen wir erst gar nicht an.", oder?


----------



## Hutschi

Ja.
Stimmt.

---
Die Bedeutung all dieser Antworten im wörtlichen Sinn ist natürlich anders als die originale. Im pragmatischen Sinn ist sie aber völlig ok, es sei denn, man will das fremdländische hervorheben.

Was würde man in dieser Situation sagen?

--- Lasse sie uns genießen.

Das Original scheint ein Fall für Whorff und Sapiro zu sein. Man kann es in deutsch nicht wirklich ausdrücken, es gibt keine Bezeichnung oder Redewendung - zumindest haben wir keine gefunden.

Ich würde etwas nehmen, was man hier sagen würde, zumindest, wenn es nicht um Eigenheiten der Sprache geht.


----------



## elroy

The meaning is simply “Lass uns die nicht zu schnell leertrinken.”


----------



## Hutschi

Man kann es also nur negativ ausdrücken.


----------



## elroy

Mag sein...aber das ist auch kein Thema. Kommt doch oft vor. Ist gang und gäbe beim Übersetzen!


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> “Lass uns*** die nicht zu schnell leertrinken.”


Mit Negation scheint die beste Lösung zu sein. 
cf.:


Kurtchen said:


> ... sauf nich alles auf einmal.



***Aber statt des formellen "Lass uns .... " würde ich sagen: "Trinken wir sie lieber nicht zu schnell leer!"


----------



## Kajjo

_Dann sollten wir schauen, dass wir lange was davon haben.
Dann sollten wir sie uns gut einteilen._


----------



## Kurtchen

elroy said:


> Wow.  "Die soll reichen" works but "Lass sie reichen" doesn't!
> 
> This is the kind of the thing you would _never_ know as a non-native speaker!





Frieder said:


> If you have to use _reichen_, try: „Die muss jetzt aber für den Rest des Abends reichen.”
> 
> reichen lassen
> reichen müssen



_etwas reichen lassen_ is a rar(ish) expression, in eg. _Er ließ es reichen. Er ließ es gut sein_. Wouldn't make sense here, of course


----------

